

Boeing and NASA Look at LENRs for Green-Powered Aircraft - asc
http://blog.newenergytimes.com/2012/08/03/boeing-and-nasa-look-at-lenrs-for-green-powered-aircraft/

======
googoobaby
So the government is wasting our tax dollars on cold fusion scams? Oh, wait,
"e-Cat" is going to save us all, hallelujah.

~~~
asc
Reading a little more carefully, you'll realize that the blogger debunks eCat
or eCrap.

Legitimate science on LENR is being done. For example:

slideshare.net/lewisglarsen

